# Transporting nucs



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

I just ordered a couple of nucs from Russel Apiaries and hope to pick them up in their Hattiesburg yards. Hattiesburg is about an hour drive from my farm.

My question is how do I transport these nucs.

Will I be driving down the highway with the bees in the backseat of my wife's Mazda and my bee suit on?

Will they transport in the back of my Ford F150?

I have no idea how secure these nucs are and how you keep the bees from being blown out of the nuc box like smoke from a locomotive.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Take the F150
I am sure Russel will help with advice on how to transport.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

What kind of nuc boxes are they? Cardboard? Regular nuc boxes with separate cover and bottom board? Are the frames going to be transferred to your nuc boxes? Most nucs that are sold have the bottom board attached to the box with nails or staples. They may be propolized but still need to be strapped down together someway if they are not.

If they are placed on the soft cushions of a car or truck seat they might bounce around too much like on a trampoline, so secure them from tipping over.-- Just thoughts.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The corrogated plastic "cardboard" nucs that I have seen can be closed for transporting in the back of your pickup truck.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

The website says "cardboard nuc boxes covered in the yard"

I don't know what that means.

Seem like good people, I am sure they will do what is best but you know what they say "you don't want to show up at a gunfight with a knife" so I just want to be prepared.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

That means his nucs are in cardboard containers and have a roof over them to protect them from the elements.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

Would the bees be able to leave the nuc box during transportation with that setup?


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for your responses, I should be ok just tying them down in the back of the truck.

Al


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

IN the cardboard nuc boxes, their is a plastic perforated cap they plug in to contain the bees. Just ask Mr. Russel how to transport, he will be happy to help.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Take a roll of duct tape. And a ratchet strap. If you transport in your car, be sure any holes large enough for bees to get out of are taped. DO NOT cover the ventilation holes! Run tape around the nuc box to be sure it stays together, then put them in your back seat, drive away without your bee suit on. 
If you transport them in a pickup truck, put them in the bed of your pickup, against the cab. Run the ratchet strap over them from side to side, to hold them in place, and at the same time keep the lids on them.
Oh, if you have less than a back seat full of nucs, I'd take some blankets or something to fill in the space between the nucs and the doors, to hold them from bouncing around.
Have fun!
Steven


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Carboard Nucs leak easily.... especially stacked
and warm.

Duct tape all corners and the lid down. Duct
tape the plastic plug too as they can pop out.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Just a thought.
How about just taking your equipment and transferring them into the hive there?

I would think it would be easier to strap down and secure wooden ware than cardboard nucs.

Good Luck


----------

